# Good atmospheric stuff for a Sci-Fi website?



## Space Cowboy (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey all, 

As part of the continuing process to build up the content on the Wild Sphere website, I've been alternating adding atmospheric stuff for the RPG with adding chapters of the WS novellas. In the Background Section, I already have content covering some of the major NPCs of the WS universe, Space Cowboy slang, and the major governments. 

Does anyone have any suggestions for further additional atmospheric stuff that people might want to know about the WS universe or that are just generally helpful/useful things to know about any Sci-Fi universe? 

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Akasha4evr (Dec 3, 2004)

I think the key to many sci-fi universes is the political systems that govern it.  You might be able to tell from my nick which faction I tend to support.  I think the novellas really bring out that information and I'm looking foward to the continuing series.  If wildsphere.com is planning to expand I'd suggest adding some interactive stories like the ones you've talked about before.  I think that will really add some wealth to the story.


----------



## dwndrgn (Dec 3, 2004)

Space Cowboy - I've moved your thread to the gaming forum so that more members who actively participate in this kind of thing can give you their insight.  Hopefully you'll get lots of constructive advice.  Much luck!


----------

